# Montezinho - 5 Fevereiro 2009



## Z13 (5 Fev 2009 às 16:50)

As nossas serras não se cansam de receber neve em cima de neve... Em Montezinho  existem zonas com mais de 40 cm....  Há já muitas árvores no chão, quebradas com o peso da neve...

Estas fotos foram obtidas todas no caminho que segue de França até à aldeia de Montezinho, pelo "viveiro de trutas", todo ele em cotas entre os 800 e os 1050 metros de altitude... mais para o cimo da serra... não deu!! 



















***************


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2009 às 17:22)

Bons registos 

A acumulação de neve já é considerável


----------



## Brigantia (5 Fev 2009 às 18:46)

Bem, mas que grande acumulação Montezinho deve estar deslumbrante

Se a 900/1000m é este o cenário imagino a brutal acumulação a 1400m


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2009 às 09:48)

5 estrelas


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2009 às 11:51)

Excelentes fotos, *Zoelae 13*! 

Belas acumulaçoes que as serras brigantinas tem


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2009 às 13:20)

Que espectáculo Zoelae13!

Será que se aguenta até ao Carnaval?
Era bom, era...


----------



## actioman (6 Fev 2009 às 14:21)

Que grande camada!!

Que espectáculo, isso para conduzir já deve dar uns arrepios de quando e vez! 

Bom registo, sim senhor!

Obrigado!


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2009 às 16:19)

actioman disse:


> Que espectáculo, isso para conduzir já deve dar uns arrepios de quando e vez!





Com esta espessura de neve, + ou - 25 cm, na estrada, a principal dificuldade em avançar é o facto do fundo do carro raspar na neve e fazer de travão, pois os braços da suspensão e os diferenciais fazem autenticamente um efeito de "âncora"..

Nem com correntes avançaria, pois as rodas quase que estavam no "ar"!!!


*Hoje fiz mais uma incursão ao Parque Natural de Montezinho, aproveitando o sol da manhã!  Logo coloco mais fotos..*  - *Noutro tópico*




***************


----------



## Minho (6 Fev 2009 às 23:55)

Grandes acumulações só a mil metros...

Conduzir a Strakar nessas condições deve ser altamente  

De qualquer modo deves ter cuidado quando a neve te comece a roçar no chassis da pick-up porque podes acabar por assenta-la em cima da neve e de pois só de reboque ou à "pazada"


----------

